# Free seeds



## Blackie54 (Jun 4, 2014)

I ordered 10 fem seeds from the Netherlands an got 10 seeds free. What are the chances of them being female? 
  Plus can you plant the seed if any from a fem plant or do the need a male?
    Plus can you make a plant they is 5ft. Tall flower faster, all are showing their sex an all out side plants in 5 gal. Buckets?


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 4, 2014)

what kind of free seeds did you get?

seeds from fem plants are not good for planting....... getting them is a bad thing

going to have to wait for the days to get shorter for the outdoor plants to flower and when they do begin to flower....... there is no way to speed up the process that I know of.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jun 4, 2014)

ok first off ill start with your last question... NO there is NO way to speed up flower time, if the breeder says it takes 9-10 weeks to flower it will take 9-10 weeks.

as for the freebies there is no way to tell for sure... as Grower13 asked what kinda seeds are they? do you know the strain? do you know if they are reg or fem seeds? if reg seeds theroreticaly the chance to get a female should be about 50%, if feminized seeds its closer to 95%, with Feminized seeds there is still a chance that it will either be a male or a hermie, small chance but most of us whom have been growing for quite a while have run across a male or hermi from a FEM seed, it happens and theres no way to tell other then planting the seed and growing out the plant, by the 2nd week in flower you should know for sure whether it is a female or a male or a hermie.

females should NOT produce seeds on their own, just like a women cant have a baby on her own without a male to contribute his seed (pollin in terms of plants) IF you do get some seeds from a female plant and there are NO males around to contribute pollin then there is a chance that the plant is a hermie, most likely a late stage hermie since the plant appears female and has been grown out till harvest, late stage hermies usualy look female until about the 5week or later in flower when the buds start to grow male flowers inside the buds thus pollinating its self, keep an eye out for little yellow banana looking pollin pods, now if the hermie is an early stage hermie then youll notice the male flowers growing typicaly on the lower 1/3 of the plant while the top 2/3 is producing female flowers.  

you shouldnt have any problems with the seeds you ordered or the freebies if they came from a reputable breeder. but words of warning, alot of us around here simply toss out the freebie seeds since the way it typicaly works is a breeder develops a new strain and release the seeds as freebies to "get the word out" so to speak. i personaly try the freebies and if its not doing well i just get rid of it, but some last till harvest and if they dont either produce enough or the potency is low for my liking ill quit growing that strain and throw out any seeds or clones i may have of it.

all in all there is really no way to know for sure until you grow the plant out, just like you dont know what your child will look like until he/she is born/grows-up. thats part of the whole adventure of growing. good luck and much green mojo on females and quality bud!!!


----------



## BenfukD (Jun 4, 2014)

contact the seed bank and ask them what free seeds you was given


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 4, 2014)

Actually if the breeder says 9-10 weeks, it can take 11-12 we3eks.  Breeder's flowering estimates are for grow spaces that are pretty much dialed in.  Any stress can slow down the flowering and make for a longer flowering time.  It also depends on whether the plants are sexually mature before you put them in 12/12.

I don't quite understand the last line of your post?  Are you saying that you have plants outside now that are flowering?  Are you sure they are showing sex already?  With outside plants, the lengthening days tells the plant to veg.  It generally is not until at least several weeks after the summer solstice that the plants will even start to flower.  This is triggered by the shortening of the days.


----------



## Blackie54 (Jun 5, 2014)

None of the free seeds were labeled, they were in a baby Ziploc back.


----------



## Blackie54 (Jun 5, 2014)

I wonder how they, the growers keep the males away from the females, could ruin good crop.Poll in can go places no man can. Do they have an air tight space for pollination just to get seeds.


----------



## Grower13 (Jun 5, 2014)

Blackie54 said:


> I wonder how they, the growers keep the males away from the females, could ruin good crop.Poll in can go places no man can. Do they have an air tight space for pollination just to get seeds.


 

You'll get a chance to identify males and femles before they can do the magic and make seeds.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jun 5, 2014)

usualy they kill off males, since most growers are only interested in females. breeders have seperate areas for males and usualy grow out a male in an isolated space until its ready to drop pollin then move a female into that space with the male, keeping the female isolated after its pollinated so it doesnt accidently pollinate others in their crop... at least thats how my buddy does it on the small scale.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 5, 2014)

I have read up on some off the breeders in Europe and the high end guys have some very seriously killer setups. Places that look like real pharmaceutical labs. They have all the right stuff for keeping males separate from females, specialized Breeding pens for each different strain cross. High dollar operations :hubba: It can be done on small scale but takes extra care and work to do it.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm an American and just a little paranoid about ordering seeds from other countries but I sure would like some high quality seeds. Do y'all think its alright? And safe?


----------



## 8planets8 (Jun 27, 2014)

www.seedsman.com they are real carefull i mean really i been buying from them for 4 years and not one order ever convisated very stealthy packing i wont go into detail because they might get mad at me for giveing out there secrets but you cant go wrong with this company its been around for the longest time on the website it explains its raise and fall and back again that was the late 70s and they are still here plus they haVE A BUY PROGEAM WHICH MEANS EVERYTIME YOU BUY BEANS FROM THEM YOU ERN POINTS AND AFTER AWHILE YOU CAN REDEEM THE POINTS TOWARD ANY OF THERE SEEDS THEY HAVE THEY CONTRACT OUT TO ALL THE MAJOR BREEDERS I GOT GREEN HOUSE ON MY SECOUND LAST ORDER AND THE PRICE IS SO LOW ITS UNBELEABLE PLUS EVERYTIME YOU BUY THEY SEND YOU OUT GOOD REPUTABLE SEEDS AS A GIFT WW.SEEDSMAN.COM 888 YOU CANT GO WRONG THEY OPERATE OUT OF THE UK AND YOU GET YOUR BEANS SUPER FAst


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 27, 2014)

I ordered seeds for the first time from Attitude and didn't have a problem.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 27, 2014)

Starbuck said:


> I'm an American and just a little paranoid about ordering seeds from other countries but I sure would like some high quality seeds. Do y'all think its alright? And safe?


 
 Yes, it is alright.  I have been ordering seeds online since 1998 with no incidents.  Ordering seeds from a reputable breeder or seed bank is probably the safest part of this entire grow thing.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 27, 2014)

You really want to know how safe it is? I ordered about $100 worth of seeds from www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com 2 months after being busted with a serious grow op. I got my seeds and still have some of them. I just recently germed a few for a small personal grow  and I haven't seen LEO yet.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks to all o you! You have inspired me to give it 
a try.:heart:


----------



## zippy (Jul 13, 2014)

:banana: so my question is what should I buy fem seeds or fem seeds.. seem that I am so confused by reading all these I can grown anything but as for educating myself with the plants.. testing and burning and cloning and all kinds of things that is the only reason . 
not for smoking not for any of that.. I want to only figure out what will cause them to grown so I will be going through seeds like crazy .. and plants .. I do not sell, I do not use, ... I only want to figure these plants out and become a real expert. I have all the equipment but I want to see how any of these plants handle under simple conditions..


----------

